# Best PC game



## Geoff

i know there isnt a game thats the "best" but i jsut want to know what everyone thinks is the best.


----------



## unbentmammal

well halflife was ahead of its time, HL2 wasnt as gd as i fort it wud b, far cry is gd but the most fun i tink i hav eva had out of a game is vice city or original cs


----------



## The-Llamalizer

I always like it when the older classics surpass the newer cutting edgers in these kind of things. I makes me reminisce (<--I know I didn't spell that right, someone plz correct me, lol) about the good olden days, though the olden days for me are a few years ago since I ain't very old at all.


----------



## alienationware

*Wut about....*

Here are my favorites (from greatest to least)....  Don't tell me you've never heard of them....?

1.  Messiah (has some of the funniest in-game vocals)
2.  UT98 (still rocks.   Er, why do I have to spend x00's of dollars just so I can get a new vid. card and play UT2005 with really s..l..o..w.. graphics and longo-waito loading screens?)
3.  StarCraft
4.  Sacrifice 
5.  Return to Castle Wolfenstein
6.  WarCraft III
7.  Freespace/2
8.  Clive Barker's Undying
9.  Duke Nukem 3D
10.  Evolva


----------



## ZER0X

The Poll: Halo1/2, Counter-Strike, Grand Theft auto 2/3/VC/SAD
Non Poll: Fable, Shenmue1/2, Call of Duty, Final Fantasy VIII/X (Just a Few)


----------



## Verrona

i wud say FF games r good, also GTA games n all Crash games!!!


----------



## Ultravis

gah! How could you miss out Deus Ex??

I guess I'll have to select 'Other' then


----------



## ZER0X

Ultravis said:
			
		

> gah! How could you miss out Deus Ex??
> 
> I guess I'll have to select 'Other' then



I never really liked Dues Ex much


----------



## magicman

For me Total Annihilation was the introduction to a whole new genre, which paved the way for some mega wireless LAN fun on C&C Zero Hour. And Counter Strike (numero uno) resulted in a revolution in my opinion (there wasn't an Internet Cafe in the world that wasn't hosting it). 

A personal tribute to some old digital friends...


----------



## TyC7AFguy

I voted for HL2 but I think you should have put FarCry up there....anyone else agree?


----------



## Ultravis

ZER0X said:
			
		

> I never really liked Dues Ex much


 

Just to comfirm, I was refering to its first incarnation. The second installment was massively disappointing.


----------



## magicman

> I think you should have put FarCry up there....anyone else agree?



Definately, Far Cry was an ace game.


----------



## ZER0X

> Just to comfirm, I was refering to its first incarnation. The second installment was massively disappointing.



Still, I didn't like the first one much either....although it was better then the second one



> Definately, Far Cry was an ace game.



It sure was, ran like a charm on my 9200....too bad I ran out of space to keep it on my HD


----------



## Jas420221

On list------> AOE2/Conquerers, R63
Not on list--> Sim City3, Quake3, MechAssualt4


----------



## Lax

You left out C&C, and I'm not talking about generals (generic RTS) I'm talking about the ORIGINAL C&C, the one that made RTS games what they were today (some would argue StarCraft) One of the first games I ever played was C&C, and still do, loved and still love every minute of it.


----------



## Geoff

i would have posted more games, but your only allowed to post 10 things.


----------



## Faythe

I can't comment on best, but favourite would have to be Unreal Tournament (don't really care what version, they all get my pulse pumping ) & Lineage][ because never has a game got me so addicted and made me go 'wow' to pure detail in every single texture.


----------



## BlackSky909

I like roller coaster tycoon 3 and i have all the sims


----------



## ALI

i think 

COMMAND & CONQUER 
      RED ALERT 2



is good game for PC


----------



## Geoff

I do agree that there are alot more games that i wanted to add, but im limited to 10 so i put some of the popular games and some games of different varieties, maybe next time i'll make a post for what type of game is best.


----------



## robina_80

half life was my first ever game for pc and that kicked ass now its half life 2 come on you cant disagree with me


----------



## j0hn00

Tetris, all the way.  Then again, I've never played any of the games mentioned.


----------



## Goose

The Need for Speed Series( I have all of them, and they are all good)
C&C Series(Same as above, but generals was iffy.)
MVP 2004


----------



## SlothX311

the only thing about this poll is the fact that counter strike is a mod of half life, so if you like counter strike, then you cannot, technically, dislike half life....


----------



## Geoff

SlothX311 said:
			
		

> the only thing about this poll is the fact that counter strike is a mod of half life, so if you like counter strike, then you cannot, technically, dislike half life....



thats not true, although cs might be a mod of half life, its not the same.  the type of game play and weapons are totally different.


----------



## <<seS>>Saint

What no FarCry?

That was one of the best ploted games I have ever played


----------



## SlothX311

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> thats not true, although cs might be a mod of half life, its not the same.  the type of game play and weapons are totally different.



lol it uses the same sounds, sprites, models, and files that half life uses, have you ever tinkered with the sierra folder, besides for the maps and weapons, everything is basically the same.....without half life there would be no counter strike thats my point


----------



## <<seS>>Saint

SlothX311 said:
			
		

> lol it uses the same sounds, sprites, models, and files that half life uses, have you ever tinkered with the sierra folder, besides for the maps and weapons, everything is basically the same.....without half life there would be no counter strike thats my point




LOL this is true.


----------



## Geoff

SlothX311 said:
			
		

> lol it uses the same sounds, sprites, models, and files that half life uses, have you ever tinkered with the sierra folder, besides for the maps and weapons, everything is basically the same.....without half life there would be no counter strike thats my point


the sounds and stuff might be the same, but half life is more objective based and they have more then just men, they have creatures.


----------



## b3n

ZER0X said:
			
		

> The Poll: Halo1/2, Counter-Strike, Grand Theft auto 2/3/VC/SAD
> Non Poll: Fable, Shenmue1/2, Call of Duty, Final Fantasy VIII/X (Just a Few)





Its a poll for *PC* games, which is why Fable and Shenmue arent there.


----------



## Bobo

I havenever played any of them except pac-man, and I played that on a '70's Atari, the original.....What a piece of crap that was.....almost antique


----------



## 4W4K3

HL2 category is winning...go figure. the newest games usually win the votes unless u r at a forum with old timers or classic lovers.


----------



## Lax

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> HL2 category is winning...go figure. the newest games usually win the votes unless u r at a forum with old timers or classic lovers.


I'm a hardcore old timer (as you see) I still play atari and NES on a regular basis (no not emulators) but more NES than anything. It's kinda sad seeing all the classics being pushed aside by new games. Granted they look a lot nice because technology has advanced that far but still, these were the games that started it all, you can't just forget about them.


----------



## Bobo

Lord AnthraX said:
			
		

> I'm a hardcore old timer (as you see) I still play atari and NES on a regular basis (no not emulators) but more NES than anything. It's kinda sad seeing all the classics being pushed aside by new games. Granted they look a lot nice because technology has advanced that far but still, these were the games that started it all, you can't just forget about them.



I totally agree.  My Atari has lasted 30+ years, and I have had this particular computer about 6 months, and there is already something wrong with the gfx

Its like cars, too.  You see a lot of Hondas, old ones.  Becausethey were built to last.  My granma has one, 1984.  Older things were built to last.


----------



## 4W4K3

We sold our Atari and 100+ games at a garage sale a few years back for a measly $30 bundle. Worst sell ever...but i wasn't into computers/gaming then. We had so many games, my fav was bomber man.


----------



## Lax

Mint condition Missile Command (in box) is roughly 500$ I believe.


----------



## 4W4K3

Lord AnthraX said:
			
		

> Mint condition Missile Command (in box) is roughly 500$ I believe.



dont tell that to the guy i sold it too! lol.


----------



## Bobo

Lord AnthraX said:
			
		

> Mint condition Missile Command (in box) is roughly 500$ I believe.



WOW!  I have it used, no box.  What is that worth?  $10? lol


----------



## Lax

I still have the game too but no box and no manual. So it's worth a lot less. I have the most NES games followed by Sega and Atari. If my Atari games were in the box still I'd have a pretty penny.


----------



## anthonyrstanley

Total Annihilation is suxors how it is ahead hahah.


----------



## Geoff

Im wondering why everyone like total annihaltion the best out of every game, is it true that they dont make things like they used to? lol


----------



## Sebouh

My favorite games are war games like delta force and stuff, so the best game i think is operation flashpoint. It is the most realistic game i have ever seen, plus it has this cool mission builder which i had learned how to create great missions, but now i forgot since it was very complex, with conditions and parameters.


----------



## Blue

I cannot believe that farcry and Doom3 never made the list! . Anyhow I truly do believe that Half Life 2 is the best! it is graphicly better then the others but it's really the pyhsics that put it over the top.

It truly is hard to impossible for anyone to argue the physics statement ;-).


----------



## Funzo6785

*Blue is totally right*

I completely agree with Blue, where Half Life was ahead of its time with graphics, and storytelling, HL2 carried on the legacy with its strong competiton for best graphics in a game ever(It probably is three behind Doom 3 and Far Cry, but even being that high in the competiton alone speaks for itself), and what puts it over the top, as Blue said, is the truly revolutionary physics that, in that paticular category, makes Doom 3 look like it was made by chimpanzees.  And it also carries on Half Lifes story in a phenomenal way.  AND the pacing buries Doom 3 alive.


----------



## Imaruki

I like FarCry and Doom 3


----------



## Praetor

> It truly is hard to impossible for anyone to argue the physics statement ;-).


Ok this is too temping:
1. Take pistol (either Magnum or USP)
2. Shoot baddie in the hand
3. Observe that bullet impact to hand does not cause hand to go flying is it should


----------



## Lax

Praetor said:
			
		

> Ok this is too temping:
> 1. Take pistol (either Magnum or USP)
> 2. Shoot baddie in the hand
> 3. Observe that bullet impact to hand does not cause hand to go flying is it should


Well shouldn't it cause the hand to simply explode off the wrist?


----------



## Praetor

> Well shouldn't it cause the hand to simply explode off the wrist?


1. Not if its a FMJ round (which it should/better be)
2. It doesnt even do that
3. Not if there is armour  

Hehe better yet, shoot the other guy's gun


----------



## Lax

Also depends on what calibre the pistol and USP are. I've never played HL2 but I'm a big gun enthusiast and I've seen the holes a .45 and 9mm leave. (among other guns)

P.S. If you shot his gun best you could do is A. scare him cause it hit so close or B. maybe get him to drop the gun. The bullet would most likely ricochet off if it wasn't the right calibre, hell a .22 will ricochet off the skull at the right angle.


----------



## Praetor

> The bullet would most likely ricochet off if it wasn't the right calibre


Even if it went through he wouldnt be holding the gun as if it didnt happen 

(or for better effect hit the gun with the crowbar and watch how its not affected )


----------



## Miles202

Half-life 2, Counter-Strike, Call of Duty, Far Cry. Those are the best games ever made!!! dUh!!!!


----------



## Geoff

want more people to vote in this poll, so im putting it back up at page 1.  And right now my favorite game is Counterstrike, then Age of Empires, UT2004, theres more but im not going to list them.


----------



## elmarcorulz

Halo all the way


----------



## Bigshow1030

*sorry*

I like Knight Rider


----------



## Apathetic

The best game to me is probably World Of Warcraft or Counter-Strike.


----------



## Bigshow1030

*lol*

I still like Knight Rider


----------



## Renzore101

Sebouh said:
			
		

> My favorite games are war games like delta force and stuff, so the best game i think is operation flashpoint. It is the most realistic game i have ever seen, plus it has this cool mission builder which i had learned how to create great missions, but now i forgot since it was very complex, with conditions and parameters.


woot woot! flashpoint is a great game and i still play it tons 2day with a great modding community that game refuses 2 die, doom 3 was absulutly kick ass that should have been on the list counter strike is without question haha brings back memories thinkin of that game (AWP WHORE!)haha among others i liked c&c generals hl2 havnt played far cry yet all others on list good also
ps: good flashpoint modding community link here


----------



## computerhakk

none. solitaire


----------



## 34erd

What! No NOLF series? Those were the best games ever! 

Well my vote go's to CS:S because its my favorite out of the above

EDIT: Oops didnt see the other option.


----------



## Archangel

No onle lives forever 2.
Total anihalation.
Il2: FB

why is everyone comparing apples to oranges?  i mean,.. a fps and a rts, are completely different games.. you cant compare them


----------



## skidude

Ok please people.... NO F*CKING DOOM?!?!?!? You half-life dorks would have your precious game if it wasn't for Doom and Wolfenstein 3D. ID Software is my god.


----------



## elmarcorulz

skidude said:
			
		

> Ok please people.... NO F*CKING DOOM?!?!?!? You half-life dorks would have your precious game if it wasn't for Doom and Wolfenstein 3D. ID Software is my god.


doesnt make it a good game. it just makes the conecpt of it good.


----------



## skidude

I still thought Doom was a great game, but it was so evolutionary that is just HAD to be good. You ever played the original Doom????


----------



## flame1117

Not eveb my top 5 games are up there.
Come on where is Keen? heehee.


----------



## Geoff

lol, this was posted in januaury, before i even had HL2... those were the max choices that i could write :/


----------



## Charles_Lee

funny how everyone asks the same question on the polls,
i love starcraft, but i think cs source is the best game ever.


----------



## 4W4K3

seriously...don't reply to old threads. this is the record today, 4 months old almost.


----------



## Raditz

the best game I ever played was Doom 3 and the expansion pack.


----------



## ryohazuki

It has to be Shenmue... I and II


----------



## Des_Zac

ryohazuki said:


> It has to be Shenmue... I and II



Huge Necro-Rez. :S


----------



## JasonJohnston09

Half Life 2
World of Warcraft
Starcraft 1 & 2
Diablo 2
Call of Duty 2
Team Fortress 2

just some of my personal favorites.


----------



## Ankur

CS is still the best of the best. It is still played here widely.


----------

